# RO/DI replacement filters



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

So am curious to know if I should use 1 micron vs 0.5 micron replacement filters for my Vertex Puratek 100 gpd unit.

Does it really matter ?


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

0.5 will trap more particulate matter than 1, but I personally have not had any issues using 1 micron filters.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I use 1 micron in my unit.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

or you could just use a 5 micron n replace more often as they are cheaper.
the vertex comes with a 5 micron from the factory, with a smaller micron sediment i wonder if the booster pump would have to work much harder


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

blunthead said:


> or you could just use a 5 micron n replace more often as they are cheaper.
> the vertex comes with a 5 micron from the factory, with a smaller micron sediment i wonder if the booster pump would have to work much harder


Never thought about that ....hmmm

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

1 micron seems to be the happy medium between 0.5 and 5. 

It's pretty cheap and it does not clog fast like the 0.5.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Go with a 1 micron DEPTH filter, like the Purtrex http://www.bigreefdepot.com/purtrex-sediment-filter-1-micron-p/ros1301.htm, it will last longer than a SURFACE filter.


----------

